# lucky kansas sunflower... my baby (my horse)



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

lucky was my horse but we put him down 1 year june 14. i would have a pic of him but not now. he was about 16 to 20 years old and he was a kiger mustang paint . i miss him so much :'( but it was his time


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Why did you put him down?
Was he sick. 

R.I.P


----------

